# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  JAYA KOI Showa Taniguchi Keeping Contest 2015

## Jaya Koi

*JAYA KOI Showa Taniguchi Keeping Contest 2015

TUJUAN KEGIATAN

· Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan
· Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik
· Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini
· Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik  baiknya.


BENTUK KEGIATAN
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi selama periode 12 bulan. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) .

WAKTU KEGIATAN
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 12 bulan, sejak Juli 2015 - Juli 2016

KOI ENTRY
Penyelenggara menyediakan 20 ekor sertifikat ex Taniguchi Farm.


HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN

1. Harga 1 ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 1.000.000,-
dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.

Aturan Lelang :

- Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 2 April 2015 dan berakhir hari Kamis 8 Juli 2015 pukul 21.00 waktu Server KOI's
Tidak ada perpanjangan waktu , pukul 21.01 - lelang sudah tidak valid (sah ) 

2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya

3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 15 Juli 2015

Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.

4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : [email protected] , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.

Hadiah:
Total Penjualan Lelang :
Juara 1 : 5 % dari Omset
Juara 2 : 3 % dari Omset
Juara 3 : 2 % dari Omset


PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Ikan berada di Jaya Koi Centre ,Jl pagarsih no 321 - bandung (022-6038333)
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Jaya Koi Centre, 
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Jaya Koi Centre dengan biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

Jaya Koi Centre:

Aan 0813 2222 7021
Email : [email protected]


TATA CARA PENJURIAN 

Peserta wajib mengirimkan foto terakhir dan size ikan serta video durasi minimal 10 detik dan di email ke : [email protected]
paling telat tanggal 10 Juli 2016 , 

DONASI :
10% dari hasil KC ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

LAIN  LAIN :
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.



contoh certi 

*


foto Ikannya : 



Silahkan di Bid

----------


## david_pupu

mari dibid

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
............

2
Rp. 1.000.000
............

3
Rp. 1.000.000
............

4
Rp. 1.000.000
............

5
Rp. 1.000.000
............

6
Rp. 1.000.000
............

7
Rp. 1.000.000
............

8
Rp. 1.000.000
............

9
Rp. 1.000.000
............

10
Rp. 1.000.000
............

11
Rp. 1.000.000
............

12
Rp. 1.000.000
............

13
Rp. 1.000.000
............

14
Rp. 1.000.000
............

15
Rp. 1.000.000
............

16
Rp. 1.000.000
............

17
Rp. 1.000.000
............

18
Rp. 1.000.000
............

19
Rp. 1.000.000
............

20
Rp. 1.000.000
............

----------


## fajarhto

Waduh godaan thr ...

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Ikan ukuran berapa ya?

----------


## david_pupu

25 - 30 cm om rata2 size ikannya.

----------


## asnanto

> 25 - 30 cm om rata2 size ikannya.


Hmmmnn......

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

KC 12 - 1 Juta

----------


## Jaya Koi

Terima kasih untuk KOI'S untuk kesmpatan yg diberikan..
Terima kasih om David atas bantuannya...
semoga KC Taniguchi Showa bisa memberikan hasil yang maximal untuk para peserta..

----------


## sejrc23

Coba ikut ya  :: 

KC 09  -  1 Juta

----------


## Jaya Koi

Rencana besok ikan akan saya videokan.. 
Terima kasih.

----------


## asnanto

> KC 12 - 1 Juta


Wkwkwk.....buru2 amat om, lelang dimulai tgl 2 juni hehehe.....

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

> Wkwkwk.....buru2 amat om, lelang dimulai tgl 2 juni hehehe.....


Belum mulai yah hahahaha...ga dibaca pelan2 Om...

Ga ada ikan yang bisa dioper lagi nih Om Asnanto?

----------


## tomahawk

> Belum mulai yah hahahaha...ga dibaca pelan2 Om...
> 
> Ga ada ikan yang bisa dioper lagi nih Om Asnanto?


Ini malah udah tanggal 26 Juni om2.. Haha...

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Wkwkwk.....buru2 amat om, lelang dimulai tgl 2 juni hehehe.....


Bukan nya sudah di mulai tanggal 2 April 2015 neeh lelangnya.... Lama juga ending nya sampai 8 Juli 2015

*Waktu lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 2 April 2015 dan berakhir hari Kamis 8 Juli 2015 pukul 21.00 waktu Server KOI's
Tidak ada perpanjangan waktu , pukul 21.01 - lelang sudah tidak valid (sah )*

----------


## asnanto

> Bukan nya sudah di mulai tanggal 2 April 2015 neeh lelangnya.... Lama juga ending nya sampai 8 Juli 2015
> 
> *Waktu lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 2 April 2015 dan berakhir hari Kamis 8 Juli 2015 pukul 21.00 waktu Server KOI's
> Tidak ada perpanjangan waktu , pukul 21.01 - lelang sudah tidak valid (sah )*


Hahahaha.....parah nih yg copy paste
Gimana nih om david...... :Peace:

----------


## asnanto

> Belum mulai yah hahahaha...ga dibaca pelan2 Om...
> 
> Ga ada ikan yang bisa dioper lagi nih Om Asnanto?


Lagi kena musibah om adro.....ikan habis semua  :Bolt:

----------


## asnanto

> Ini malah udah tanggal 26 Juni om2.. Haha...


Wkwkwwkw....niatnya koreksi, malah ikutan salah ya om tomahawk...hehehe

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

> Lagi kena musibah om adro.....ikan habis semua


Turut berduka cita Om..semoga cepet dapet ganti ikan yg lebih bagus

----------


## david_pupu

Wkwkwk rekor  lelang terlama wkwkwkwwk

Dimulai dari Posting sampai Kamis 8 juli 2015 yaa

----------


## 1w4k

Godaan iman, kutak katik dana taktis  ::

----------


## matatias

Kc14, 1jt.tq

----------


## Greggy

> Kc14, 1jt.tq


Hajar bro . hati2 tikungan tajam wkwkwk

----------


## Greggy

11
Rp. 1.000.000

----------


## Greggy

Om Numpang Ngebid . Mudah2han jangan disalip suhu2 disini . 
No 6  : 1.000.000
No 11 : 1.000.000
No 15 : 1.000.000

----------


## Greggy

No 9 + 100 Rb 
No 12 + 100 Rb

----------


## Greggy

hmmm adem bener ini page . sunyi senyap ga ada orgnya

----------


## Greggy

suhu suhu pd kemana yah . ... om ini juga salah forum nih . harusnya di bagian lelangan .

----------


## Elecson

Ini lelang lama Om Greggy nanti tikungan terakhir bisa rame.

----------


## david_pupu

Ngk salah om Greggy.  Lelangan dari dealer di sub forum dealer kok hehehe

----------


## Greggy

> Ngk salah om Greggy.  Lelangan dari dealer di sub forum dealer kok hehehe


Oh Ok ok . iya masi lama . mantau . mudah2han ga disalip ama Suhu2 hahaha

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap 

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
............

2
Rp. 1.000.000
............

3
Rp. 1.000.000
............

4
Rp. 1.000.000
............

5
Rp. 1.000.000
............

6
Rp. 1.000.000
Greggy

7
Rp. 1.000.000
............

8
Rp. 1.000.000
............

9
Rp. 1.100.000
Greggy

10
Rp. 1.000.000
............

11
Rp. 1.000.000
Greggy

12
Rp. 1.100.000
Greggy

13
Rp. 1.000.000
............

14
Rp. 1.000.000
matatias

15
Rp. 1.000.000
Greggy

16
Rp. 1.000.000
............

17
Rp. 1.000.000
............

18
Rp. 1.000.000
............

19
Rp. 1.000.000
............

20
Rp. 1.000.000
............

----------


## epoe

No.02, 03, 09, 11, 15, 20 pertamax 1jt

----------


## benigoi

Nyimak... :Pray2:

----------


## sejrc23

no 08 - 1 Jt

----------


## b0rn2killll

Apa ngga tralu lama yah tanggal 8/7 closing nya :Clock:

----------


## Greggy

10 hari lg closing . masi panjang perjalanan . dan para suhu masi belum muncul . wkkwkw

----------


## alrightnik

10 hari lg dwet thr udah masuk belum yak. sy nubie nyimak dulu om

----------


## david_pupu

Kelamaan ya hehehehehe

----------


## koikulo

sowa ya...hhmmm...

----------


## jung

No. 4 - 1 jt

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Saya ikutan nyimak...THR belum diterima, udah abis duluan  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## Donny Wibowo

KC 18 - 1jt

----------


## Donny Wibowo

KC 02 - 1jt

----------


## Affandy8

kc 13 open bid

----------


## epoe

Saya tawar ya .............. 

Rekap







no Ikan
highest bid
bidder

1
Rp. 1.000.000
............

2
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

3
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

4
Rp. 1.000.000
jung

5
Rp. 1.000.000
............

6
Rp. 1.000.000
Greggy

7
Rp. 1.000.000
............

8
Rp. 1.000.000
sejrc23

9
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

10
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

11
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.000.000
affandi8

14
Rp. 1.000.000
matatias

15
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

16
Rp. 1.000.000
............

17
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

18
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

19
Rp. 1.000.000
............

20
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

----------


## LDJ

Videonya udah ada kah Om?

----------


## ipaul888

menarik om

----------


## Greggy

Hmm Sepi . Suhu yg punya lapak sibuk kayaknya nih . Videonya sudah ada om ?

----------


## kong

no 5 : 1jt
no 15 : 1.2 jt

----------


## pusaka herlambang

No.15 = 1,1 jt om..

----------


## ipaul888

laris manis ya

----------


## epoe

*masa ngga ada yg kena ..................................bid 10 ekor.*

----------


## Ridwan sm

6
Rp. 1.100.000
Ridwan SM

----------


## epoe

*Mau apa lagi :

1. Penyelenggara menyediakan 20 ekor sertifikat ex Taniguchi Farm.

**2. 25 - 30 cm om rata2 size ikannya (jumbo Tosai).
*
*3. Harga 1 ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 1.000.000,-,  dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.

nanti menyesal lho ........................................*

----------


## GRiffiN

Ending date kelamaan hahaha..

Pasti muncul disaat terakhir ntar om epoe.

----------


## Greggy

Penyelenggaranya kemana yak . sepertinya sibuk banget nih ngurusin ikan hahaha jarang online . kalau Om Epoe Aktif trusss . mantap Om

----------


## amazingkoi

Coba ikutan aah, no 13 1,1 jt

----------


## pieth

Om videonya sudah ada? Tinggal seminggu lagi, mau sisain duit THR buat coba ikutan keeping hehe

----------


## epoe

*kalau menjelang 3 hari due date, videonya bakal muncul (sekarang sedang di video in), kalau datang ke Bandung, bisa koq ......... pilihin sendiri dan diam2 bid langsung di belakang.*

----------


## kolaks

Bandungnya di mana om epoe... mumpung di bandung nih

----------


## Greggy

> *kalau menjelang 3 hari due date, videonya bakal muncul (sekarang sedang di video in), kalau datang ke Bandung, bisa koq ......... pilihin sendiri dan diam2 bid langsung di belakang.*



Hihihi kalau ke bandung liat2 boleh ngajak2 nih om . hihih

----------


## Greggy

Om Epoe Jakbar nya dimana . saya di Jakbar juga om . manatau ada waktu bisa berkunjung minta ilmu sama om hehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Wihhh kc lg....

----------


## asnanto

> Wihhh kc lg....


Iya nih om....kc lagi om....kolam lagi kosong nih.... wkwkwkwk

----------


## Greggy

Misi Om No 9 + 100 Thanks

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap Rekap hehehehe

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
............

2
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

3
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

4
Rp. 1.000.000
jung

5
Rp. 1.000.000
kong

6
Rp. 1.100.000
Ridwan sm

7
Rp. 1.000.000
............

8
Rp. 1.000.000
sejrc23

9
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

10
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

11
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.100.000
amazingkoi

14
Rp. 1.000.000
matatias

15
Rp. 1.200.000
kong

16
Rp. 1.000.000
............

17
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

18
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

19
Rp. 1.000.000
............

20
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe












Ending Kamis 9 juli 2015 21.00

video akan segera diupload

----------


## david_pupu

> Misi Om No 9 + 100 Thanks



om greggy,  harus sebut nomor ikan dan nominalnya, pakai + 100 ngk dihitung om, thankyouuu

----------


## david_pupu

video ikan tidak berurutan

----------


## david_pupu

video ikan tidak berurutan

----------


## pieth

No 1 open bid
no 6. 1,2jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

8
Rp. 1.100.000
Ridwan SM

----------


## Donny Wibowo

kc 16, open bid

----------


## zieco

8. 1,2jt
10. 1,1jt

----------


## Greggy

9
Rp. 1.300.000
Greggy

----------


## hanly

> 8
> Rp. 1.100.000
> Ridwan SM


19         1jt

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap 

hayoo  3 hari lagiii

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
pieth

2
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

3
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

4
Rp. 1.000.000
jung

5
Rp. 1.000.000
kong

6
Rp. 1.200.000
pieth

7
Rp. 1.000.000
............

8
Rp. 1.200.000
zieco

9
Rp. 1.300.000
Greggy

10
Rp. 1.100.000
zieco

11
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.100.000
amazingkoi

14
Rp. 1.000.000
matatias

15
Rp. 1.200.000
kong

16
Rp. 1.000.000
Donny Wibowo

17
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

18
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

19
Rp. 1.000.000
hanly

20
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe












Ending Kamis 9 juli 2015 21.00

video ada dihalaman 7  thread ini

----------


## matatias

kc 7, 1 juta.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

kapan abisnya nihhhh

----------


## ipaul888

ayo om dony

----------


## david_pupu

> kapan abisnya nihhhh



2 hari lagii om donyy  ayuk ayuk ayuk

----------


## asnanto

> kapan abisnya nihhhh


Hajar om doles.....

----------


## Jaya Koi

> video ikan tidak berurutan



Thanks David..

----------


## Jaya Koi

> video ikan tidak berurutan


thanks David..

----------


## Affandy8

habis tanggal 8 atau kamis tgl 9 pak?

----------


## david_pupu

Kamis tgl 9 om penhabisannya    2 hari lagiiii

----------


## Jaya Koi

Yang mau lihat ikannya ke Bandung dipersilahkan.. 
Untuk lihat langsung kwalitas ikannya..
trims.

----------


## qulistop

No 3 n 17 @1100

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;451278]Rekap 

hayoo  3 hari lagiii

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
pieth

2
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

3
Rp. 1.100.000
qulistop

4
Rp. 1.000.000
jung

5
Rp. 1.000.000
kong

6
Rp. 1.200.000
pieth

7
Rp. 1.000.000
matatias

8
Rp. 1.200.000
zieco

9
Rp. 1.300.000
Greggy

10
Rp. 1.100.000
zieco

11
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.100.000
amazingkoi

14
Rp. 1.000.000
matatias

15
Rp. 1.200.000
kong

16
Rp. 1.000.000
Donny Wibowo

17
Rp. 1.100.000
qulistop

18
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

19
Rp. 1.000.000
hanly

20
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe












Ending Kamis 9 juli 2015 21.00

video ada dihalaman 7  thread ini

----------


## david_pupu

eh salah 2 hari lagiii

----------


## epoe

Waaach, dilusi...... matrix aku....... kata Om Paul.

----------


## Yulman

KC08 = 1.3 jt
KC20 = 1.1 jt

----------


## doitsu

kc 06 1,5 08, 1,5

----------


## sejrc23

KC 07 - 1,1 Jt

----------


## GRiffiN

malam ending nih...

----------


## GRiffiN

Eh kamis tgl 9 yah, kebacanya tanggal 8 di halaman utama.

----------


## david_pupu

Bsk endingnya jam 21.00.   Mari dibid di bid.  

Iya om fung salah ketik lagee wkwkwkwk

----------


## agent23

Kirim ke Jkt-Bar bisa pake apa? ongkir brp?

----------


## Greggy

No 3 : 1.200.000

----------


## matatias

kc 07 - 1,2jt

----------


## Greggy

3
Rp. 1.200.000
GREGGY



6
Rp. 1.300.000
GREGGY

----------


## Jaya Koi

Kirim ke Jakarta Biasa pake travel Baraya onkos kirim dan box serofom 150rb.

----------


## Jaya Koi

Malam ini ending jam 21:00

----------


## sejrc23

Kc 11 - 1,2 jt

----------


## david_pupu

Malam ini ending

----------


## pieth

Sepertinya harus di rekap nih hehe

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap 

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
pieth

2
Rp. 1.000.000
epoe

3
Rp. 1.200.000
greggy

4
Rp. 1.000.000
jung

5
Rp. 1.000.000
kong

6
Rp. 1.500.000
doitsu

7
Rp. 1.200.000
matatias

8
Rp. 1.500.000
doitsu

9
Rp. 1.300.000
Greggy

10
Rp. 1.100.000
zieco

11
Rp. 1.200.000
sejrc23

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.100.000
amazingkoi

14
Rp. 1.000.000
matatias

15
Rp. 1.200.000
kong

16
Rp. 1.000.000
Donny Wibowo

17
Rp. 1.100.000
qulistop

18
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

19
Rp. 1.000.000
hanly

20
Rp. 1.100.000
yulman












Ending Kamis 9 juli 2015 21.00

video ada dihalaman 7  thread ini

----------


## Jaya Koi

Karena menyambut hari raya Idul Fitri dan liburan panjang untuk jadwal pengiriman ikan KC Showa Taniguchi  kami dari Jaya Koi bisa  bantu pengiriman sesuai dengan waktu yang peserta inginkan.
Terima kasih.

----------


## f4is4l

No. 4 : 1,1
No. 15 : 1,3
No. 20 : 1,2

----------


## Yulman

kc20 = 1,3 juta

----------


## Yulman

kc08 = 1,6 juta

----------


## pieth

No 4. 1.2jt

----------


## f4is4l

No. 14 : 1,1

----------


## dedigouw

Om Epoe...
Permisi minta 1 ekor yaa
No. 2 Rp 1,1jt

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;451398]Rekap 

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
pieth

2
Rp. 1.100.000
dedigouw

3
Rp. 1.200.000
greggy

4
Rp. 1.200.000
pieth

5
Rp. 1.000.000
kong

6
Rp. 1.500.000
doitsu

7
Rp. 1.200.000
matatias

8
Rp. 1.600.000
yulman

9
Rp. 1.300.000
Greggy

10
Rp. 1.100.000
zieco

11
Rp. 1.200.000
sejrc23

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.100.000
amazingkoi

14
Rp. 1.100.000
f4is4l

15
Rp. 1.300.000
f4is4l

16
Rp. 1.000.000
Donny Wibowo

17
Rp. 1.100.000
qulistop

18
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

19
Rp. 1.000.000
hanly

20
Rp. 1.300.000
yulman












Ending Kamis 9 juli 2015 21.00

video ada dihalaman 7  thread ini

----------


## doitsu

kc08 1.7 jt

----------


## Yulman

kc08 = 1,8 jt

----------


## doitsu

k      c8  2jt

----------


## Yulman

kc08 = 2,1 juta

----------


## f4is4l

No. 20 : 1,4

----------


## doitsu

kc 08  2.2jt

----------


## Yulman

kc20 = 1,5 juta

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap 

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
pieth

2
Rp. 1.100.000
dedigouw

3
Rp. 1.200.000
greggy

4
Rp. 1.200.000
pieth

5
Rp. 1.000.000
kong

6
Rp. 1.500.000
doitsu

7
Rp. 1.200.000
matatias

8
Rp. 2.100.000
yulman

9
Rp. 1.300.000
Greggy

10
Rp. 1.100.000
zieco

11
Rp. 1.200.000
sejrc23

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.100.000
amazingkoi

14
Rp. 1.100.000
f4is4l

15
Rp. 1.300.000
f4is4l

16
Rp. 1.000.000
Donny Wibowo

17
Rp. 1.100.000
qulistop

18
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

19
Rp. 1.000.000
hanly

20
Rp. 1.400.000
f4is4l












Ending Kamis 9 juli 2015 21.00

video ada dihalaman 7  thread ini


15 menit lageeeee

----------


## Yulman

kc08 = 2,5 juta

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;451416]Rekap 

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
pieth

2
Rp. 1.100.000
dedigouw

3
Rp. 1.200.000
greggy

4
Rp. 1.200.000
pieth

5
Rp. 1.000.000
kong

6
Rp. 1.500.000
doitsu

7
Rp. 1.200.000
matatias

8
Rp. 2.100.000
yulman

9
Rp. 1.300.000
Greggy

10
Rp. 1.100.000
zieco

11
Rp. 1.200.000
sejrc23

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.100.000
amazingkoi

14
Rp. 1.100.000
f4is4l

15
Rp. 1.300.000
f4is4l

16
Rp. 1.000.000
Donny Wibowo

17
Rp. 1.100.000
qulistop

18
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

19
Rp. 1.000.000
hanly

20
Rp. 1.500.000
Yulman












Ending Kamis 9 juli 2015 21.00

video ada dihalaman 7  thread ini


15 menit lageeeee

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;451418][QUOTE=david_pupu;451416]Rekap 

*no Ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*

1
Rp. 1.000.000
pieth

2
Rp. 1.100.000
dedigouw

3
Rp. 1.200.000
greggy

4
Rp. 1.200.000
pieth

5
Rp. 1.000.000
kong

6
Rp. 1.500.000
doitsu

7
Rp. 1.200.000
matatias

8
Rp. 2.500.000
yulman

9
Rp. 1.300.000
Greggy

10
Rp. 1.100.000
zieco

11
Rp. 1.200.000
sejrc23

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.100.000
amazingkoi

14
Rp. 1.100.000
f4is4l

15
Rp. 1.300.000
f4is4l

16
Rp. 1.000.000
Donny Wibowo

17
Rp. 1.100.000
qulistop

18
Rp. 1.100.000
epoe

19
Rp. 1.000.000
hanly

20
Rp. 1.500.000
Yulman












Ending Kamis 9 juli 2015 21.00

video ada dihalaman 7  thread ini


15 menit lageeeee

----------


## david_pupu

> kc08 = 2,5 juta


Om yulman panassss wkwkwkwk

----------


## doitsu

kc 08    2.8 jt

----------


## david_pupu

10 menit lagiii

----------


## Yulman

> Om yulman panassss wkwkwkwk


 coba showa lagi om david..hehehe

----------


## Yulman

kc 08 = 3 jt

----------


## doitsu

kc 08   3,2 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

6 menit ........  
Menuju penutupan lelang

----------


## Yulman

kc 08 = 3,5 juta

----------


## doitsu

kc 08   3,7jt

----------


## doitsu

kc 08  3,8jt

----------


## matatias

no. 14 - 1,2

----------


## tjokferry

kc 05 1.1jt

----------


## koilvr

KC 02, 13, 18 -- 1.3jt
kc16 1.1jt

----------


## Affandy8

ikutan kc 3 1.3   kc 13 1.2

----------


## f4is4l

No 14 : 1,3
No. 20 : 1,7

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 6   1,7jt

----------


## hsug

Kc 06 1.6 jt

----------


## joshow

Kc 06 = 1,6jt

----------


## matatias

no. 14 - 1,4

----------


## SunGoKoi

Kc 06 1,9
Kc 16 1.2

----------


## hsug

Kc 06 1.8jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

No 6  1.6jt
No 17 1.3jt

----------


## pieth

Finish . Sengit sekali spertinya yah

----------


## joshow

Kc 06 = 1,8jt

----------


## Greggy

14 . 1.4 juta

----------


## doitsu

kc 06  2jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

No6  2 juta

----------


## wandy lesmana

No 2  1.3 juta

----------


## Jaya Koi

Wowww.... Seruuu sekali di tikungan terakhir...

----------


## Greggy

Sengit sekali ini

----------


## wandy lesmana

No 6  2.1 juta

----------


## Jaya Koi

Selamat kepada para pemenang KC Showa Taniguchi...

----------


## doitsu

rekap please

----------


## f4is4l

Rekaaap..

----------


## doitsu

kc6  2.3jt

----------


## Yulman

> Selamat kepada para pemenang KC Showa Taniguchi...


 rekapannya mana om ?

----------


## f4is4l

Banyak yang ngintip di tikungan ..

----------


## Jaya Koi

Om David mohon bantuan rekapannya.. 
Terima kasih

----------


## Yulman

terakhir yg bit sah om DL kayaknya...

----------


## david_pupu

Lelangan selesaii pukul 21.00  postingan diatas 21.59  tidak berlaku

----------


## Yulman

> Lelangan selesaii pukul 21.00  postingan diatas 21.59  tidak berlaku


 21.01 kali om david

----------


## tjokferry

Lelangan selesaii pukul 21.00  postingan diatas 21.00 tidak berlaku ,,(bener gak om david?) :P

----------


## david_pupu

Eh iya wkwkwkwk 21.01 tidak berlaku

Sebentar sedang direkap oleh om Gunche

----------


## doitsu

> Wowww.... Seruuu sekali di tikungan terakhir...


sdh berakhir belum om  jam 9 03pm

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Lelangan selesaii pukul 21.00  postingan diatas 21.00 tidak berlaku ,,(bener gak om david?) :P


Betul om... Lelang sampai 21:00... 21:01 tidak berlaku karena tidak ada perpanjangan waktu.

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Eh iya wkwkwkwk 21.01 tidak berlaku
> 
> Sebentar sedang direkap oleh om Gunche


Thanks om Gunche..

----------


## MaLuTen

Final Rekap yang terakhir adalah pukul 21.00 sbb:

no Ikan
highest bid
bidder

1
Rp. 1.000.000
pieth

2
Rp. 1.300.000
koilvr

3
Rp. 1.300.000
affandy8

4
Rp. 1.200.000
pieth

5
Rp. 1.100.000
tjokferry

6
Rp. 1.700.000
dony lesmana

7
Rp. 1.200.000
matatias

8
Rp. 3.800.000
doitsu

9
Rp. 1.300.000
Greggy

10
Rp. 1.100.000
zieco

11
Rp. 1.200.000
sejrc23

12
Rp. 1.200.000
epoe

13
Rp. 1.300.000
koilvr

14
Rp. 1.300.000
f4is4l

15
Rp. 1.300.000
f4is4l

16
Rp. 1.100.000
koilvr

17
Rp. 1.100.000
qulistop

18
Rp. 1.300.000
koilvr

19
Rp. 1.000.000
hanly

20
Rp. 1.700.000
f4is4l



Mohon koreksinya jika terjadi kesilapan mata saya....

Selamat kepada Seluruh Pemenang.
Pertandingan segera dimulai....

----------


## Jaya Koi

> sdh berakhir belum om  jam 9 03pm


Waktu berakhir pada pukul 21:00 waktu server Koi'S

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Final Rekap yang terakhir adalah pukul 21.00 sbb:
> 
> no Ikan
> highest bid
> bidder
> 
> 1
> Rp. 1.000.000
> pieth
> ...


Thank you om untuk rekapannya...

----------


## doitsu

> Waktu berakhir pada pukul 21:00 waktu server Koi'S


ok ok ok ok ok siap laksanakan

----------


## david_pupu

Thankyou om gunche. 

Selamat kepada para pemenang.

Pembayaran ke *
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Silahkan hubungi jayakoi untuk pengiriman

----------


## tjokferry

*BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*

Tanggal
 :
  09/07/2015

Jam
:
  21:27:18

Nomor Referensi
 :
  8F721FE2-65C0-5385-E894-8EF2CAC2E689

Tujuan Transfer
:
  4411012837

Nama Penerima
 :
  YUDI HANIPURWOKO

Jumlah
  :
 Rp.
1.100.000,00




Berita
 :
  jaya koi showaKC05


 :
  tjokferry

Jenis Transfer
 :
  TRANSFER SEKARANG

Nomor Urut
 :
  176233

Status
 :
  TRANSAKSI BERHASIL

----------


## Jaya Koi

Untuk pengaturan jadwal pengiriman bisa hubungi Jaya Koi 081322227021
Terima kasih.

----------


## Jaya Koi

> *BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*
> 
> Tanggal
>  :
>   09/07/2015
> 
> Jam
> :
>   21:27:18
> ...


Terima kasih om Tjokferry

----------


## doitsu

sudah tt pak atas nama sumantri mohon dicek thank you

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Waduh byk juga yg incer no 6

----------


## Jaya Koi

> sudah tt pak atas nama sumantri mohon dicek thank you


Terima kasih pak..

----------


## asnanto

> Waduh byk juga yg incer no 6


Termasuk saya om......heheheheh

----------


## Greggy

Om sudah transfer ya

----------


## pieth

Sudah di tt yah atas nama kurniadi prakasa pieth
bukti tt sudah saya email ke [email protected]
thanks

----------


## koilvr

Sudah sy transfer ya Pak, segera akan sy hubungi utk pengiriman

*BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*


TANGGAL
:
10-07-2015

JAM
:
08:47:55

NOMOR REFERENSI
:
5C4FD1FA-D0A7-988E-C47D-8B101902599C

TRANSFER KE REKENING
:
4411012837

NAMA PENERIMA
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO

JUMLAH
:
Rp.
5.000.000,00




BERITA
:
koilvr 02,13,16,18


:
JayaKoi ShowaKC

JENIS TRANSFER
:
TRANSFER SEKARANG

NOMOR URUT
:
119348

STATUS
:
TRANSAKSI BERHASIL

----------


## Greggy

Pak susah x disms ga bs masuk . dan belum direspon . ada no lain pin bb atau whatsapp Pak ? makasih

----------


## Affandy8

Sudah transfer ke rek yudi hanipurwoko melalui bank mandiri , no transaksi 15071003138  jam 10.52 wib atas nama affandy

----------


## sejrc23

FUND TRANSFER - TRANSFER TO BCA ACCOUNT






*YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
*


  DATE 
  : 
 10/07/2015

 TIME 
  : 
 11:16:03

 REFERENCE NUMBER 
  : 
 3A3E4AD0-8FA4-88C4-70D1-186517A9A958

 TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT 
  : 
 4411012837

 BENEFICIARY NAME 
  : 
 YUDI HANIPURWOKO

 AMOUNT 
  : 
 Rp. 
1.200.000,00




 REMARK 
  : 
 kois forum KC     

 
  : 
 sejrc23 KC11      

 TRANSFER TYPE 
  : 
 IMMEDIATE TRANSFER

 SEQUENCE NUMBER 
  : 
 062006







saya sudah transfer juga ya

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Pak susah x disms ga bs masuk . dan belum direspon . ada no lain pin bb atau whatsapp Pak ? makasih


Sudah saya balas.. Maaf tadi pas lagi ada tamu jadi telat balas.

----------


## Jaya Koi

> FUND TRANSFER - TRANSFER TO BCA ACCOUNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
> *
> ...


baik pak, terima kasih

----------


## sejrc23

> Pak susah x disms ga bs masuk . dan belum direspon . ada no lain pin bb atau whatsapp Pak ? makasih


coba ke ini pak

*Jaya Koi Centre:

Aan 0813 2222 7021
Email : [email protected]

ada whatsappnya itu
*

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Sudah sy transfer ya Pak, segera akan sy hubungi utk pengiriman
> 
> *BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*
> 
> 
> TANGGAL
> :
> 10-07-2015
> 
> ...


Baik pak,terima kasih

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Sudah transfer ke rek yudi hanipurwoko melalui bank mandiri , no transaksi 15071003138  jam 10.52 wib atas nama affandy


Baik pak,terima kasih

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Om sudah transfer ya


baik pak, terima kasih

----------


## Jaya Koi

> No 6   1,7jt


jagoan di tikungan nih... Wkwkkwk

----------


## Greggy

Okay Pak makasih sudah dikonfirm thanks

----------


## epoe

Lumayan dapet 1 ekor, waktu pulang langsung tidur.

----------


## Jaya Koi

Mantap om Epoe..

----------


## hanly

Maaf, kalau dikirim ke karang tengah, tangerang deket puri indah mall, berapa ongkos kirimnya yah?

----------


## matatias

sudah transfer ya om.thx

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Maaf, kalau dikirim ke karang tengah, tangerang deket puri indah mall, berapa ongkos kirimnya yah?


Ongkir 100 dan box serofom 50 pak

----------


## Jaya Koi

> sudah transfer ya om.thx


terima kasih om...

----------


## Jaya Koi

Daftar pengiriman ikan Showa KC Taniguchi :

1. Tjoferry kc-05 terkirim (11/07/15).
2. Greggy kc-09 terkirim (11/07/15).
3. F4is4l kc-14,kc-15 & kc-20 terkirim (11/07/15).

----------


## hanly

Kc 19 sudah transfer yah, bingung cara pasang screen capturenya  ::

----------


## Jaya Koi

Junior Young ChampionKOI's ID: Join DateMar 2010Posts76Rep Power7

Daftar pengiriman ikan Showa KC Taniguchi :

1. Tjoferry kc-05 terkirim (11/07/15).
2. Greggy kc-09 terkirim (11/07/15).
3. F4is4l kc-14,kc-15 & kc-20 terkirim (11/07/15).
4. Hanly kc-19 terkirim (11/07/15).
5. Pieth kc-01 & kc-04 terkirim (12/07/15).

----------


## Jaya Koi

Daftar pengiriman ikan Showa KC Taniguchi :

1. Tjoferry kc-05 terkirim (11/07/15).
2. Greggy kc-09 terkirim (11/07/15).
3. F4is4l kc-14,kc-15 & kc-20 terkirim (11/07/15).
4. Hanly kc-19 terkirim (11/07/15).
5. Pieth kc-01 & kc-04 terkirim (12/07/15).
6. Donny Lesmana kc-06 terkirim (13/07/15).
7. Sejrc23 kc-11 terkirim (13/07/15).
8. Koilvr kc-02,kc-13,kc-16 & kc-18 terkirim (13/07/15).
9. Doitsu kc-08 terkirim (13/07/15).

----------


## Jaya Koi

Daftar pengiriman ikan Showa KC Taniguchi :

1. Tjoferry kc-05 terkirim (11/07/15).
2. Greggy kc-09 terkirim (11/07/15).
3. F4is4l kc-14,kc-15 & kc-20 terkirim (11/07/15).
4. Hanly kc-19 terkirim (11/07/15).
5. Pieth kc-01 & kc-04 terkirim (12/07/15).
6. Donny Lesmana kc-06 terkirim (13/07/15).
7. Sejrc23 kc-11 terkirim (13/07/15).
8. Koilvr kc-02,kc-13,kc-16 & kc-18 terkirim (13/07/15).
9. Doitsu kc-08 terkirim (13/07/15).
10. Zeico kc-10 terkirim (14/07/15).




Daftar KC Showa yg belum terkirim :

1. Affandy8 kc-03 (rencana kirim setelah Lebaran).
2. Matatias kc-07 (rencana kirim setelah Lebaran).
3. Epoe kc-12 (belum ada kabar).
4. Qulistop (belum ada kabar).

Demikian info terakhir,terima kasih.

----------


## Jaya Koi

Daftar pengiriman ikan Showa KC Taniguchi :

1. Tjoferry kc-05 terkirim (11/07/15).
2. Greggy kc-09 terkirim (11/07/15).
3. F4is4l kc-14,kc-15 & kc-20 terkirim (11/07/15).
4. Hanly kc-19 terkirim (11/07/15).
5. Pieth kc-01 & kc-04 terkirim (12/07/15).
6. Donny Lesmana kc-06 terkirim (13/07/15).
7. Sejrc23 kc-11 terkirim (13/07/15).
8. Koilvr kc-02,kc-13,kc-16 & kc-18 terkirim (13/07/15).
9. Doitsu kc-08 terkirim (13/07/15).
10. Zeico kc-10 terkirim (14/07/15).




Daftar KC Showa yg belum terkirim :

1. Affandy8 kc-03 (rencana kirim setelah Lebaran).
2. Matatias kc-07 (rencana kirim setelah Lebaran).
3. Epoe kc-12 (belum ada kabar).
4. Qulistop kc-17 (belum ada kabar).

Demikian info terakhir,terima kasih.

----------


## ipaul888

sukses untuk semua peserta

----------


## hanly

Kc12 masih bisa dibeli?

----------


## Affandy8

Kc 03 telah tiba dgn selamat. Terima kasih

----------


## ipaul888

selamat bertanding om om semua

----------


## qulistop

Tanggal	 : 	30/07/2015
 	Jam	 : 	11:47:22
 	Jenis Transaksi	 : 	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
 	Rekening Tujuan	 : 	4411012837
 	Nominal	 : 	Rp.1.100.000,00
 	Berita	 : 	SHOWA KC JAYAKOI
 	 	      	AN. QULISTOP
 	Jenis Transfer	 : 	SEKARANG
 	No. Referensi	 : 	C1D644E1-52E9-FFB7-1FC4-FE0895A2B54A
 	Status	 : 	BERHASIL


An. Qulistop

----------


## Jaya Koi

Terima kasih kepada para pesertaKC Showa Taniguchi untuk partisipasinya.
Semoga ikannya bisa bertumbuh kembang dengan baik.

Saya ucapkan juga kepada Koi's atas kesempatan yg diberikan pada Jaya Koi intuk even ini.
Untuk Admin saya informasikan untuk pembayaran dan pengiriman ikan para peserta sudah selesai.

Terima kasih,

best regard,

Handrie A.

----------


## hanly

Test, biar up

----------


## Affandy8

https://youtu.be/6ZUDPv5zJD0

Kc03

----------


## matatias

KC07. showa taniguchi 47cm
https://postimg.org/image/53qrnup0h/

----------


## matatias

KC07. showa taniguchi 47cm

----------


## matatias

video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4IyyuLNt3s

----------


## hanly

Kc 19





https://youtu.be/057l_6yp54k

----------


## Jaya Koi

Selamat malam peserta KC Showa Taniguchi.
Untuk penjurian akan segera dilakukan, harap kirimkan foto dan video ikannya ke no hp 085222217856 paling lambat tgl 2 September 2016. 
Terima kasih atas perhatiannya.
Salam

----------


## doitsu

Siapa pak pemenang nya kc ini?

----------


## tjokferry

halo halo halo

----------


## tjokferry

ini kc gimana kelanjutan nya ... mohon om admin bisa bantu?

----------


## pieth

Sudah lewat 4bulan dari yang di jadwalkan yah penjurian nya sampai dengan saat ini.

----------


## Jaya Koi

Mohon maaf atas keterlambatannya, foto ikan yang saya terima hanya 3 ekor. Saya menunggu foto yang lainnya. Terima kasih

----------


## tjokferry

Maaf om, butuh berapa bulan lagi d tunggu nya?

----------


## ipaul888

> Mohon maaf atas keterlambatannya, foto ikan yang saya terima hanya 3 ekor. Saya menunggu foto yang lainnya. Terima kasih


pas kalo gitu om yang sudah kasih ke om jaya koi kan sudah 3 ekor, jadi kalo boleh usul itu juara 1 2 3 ny om

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hahahha, alasan yg aneh ... mau nunggu berapa ekor foto lagi. Batas waktu sudah lewat jauh, dan mungkin sudah tidak ada yg kirim foto lagi. Pas sudah kalo ada 3 ekor, tentukan pemenangnya dan penuhin kewajiban sebagai penyelenggara KC.

----------


## beearacer

> Mohon maaf atas keterlambatannya, foto ikan yang saya terima hanya 3 ekor. Saya menunggu foto yang lainnya. Terima kasih


Jaya Koi ngga bisa bayar uang hadiahnya ya?

----------


## asnanto

> Mohon maaf atas keterlambatannya, foto ikan yang saya terima hanya 3 ekor. Saya menunggu foto yang lainnya. Terima kasih


Tentukan aja pemenangnya dari 3 ekor yang tersisa itu biar tuntas.....kalau ngarep foto yang lain ya kapan kelarnya. 
Saya juga ikutan kc ini......tapi ikan sudah saya jual dari kapan2 tau.......jadi pasti ga akan bisa kirim foto ikan

----------


## hxsutanto

Saya tdk ikut KC ini tapi prihatin atas ketidakprofesionalan dealer.

----------


## Jaya Koi

Mohon maaf atas keterlambatannya, kemarin malam saya sudah kirimkan 3 foto ikan ke Umeda san dan langsung dipilih pemenangnya oleh beliau.

Daftar pemenangnya sebagai berikut :

Juara 1 dimenangkan peserta ikan kc 07 pemilik Matatias.
Juara 2 dimenangkan peserta ikan kc 05 pemilik Tjokferry.
Juara 3 dimenangkan peserta ikan kc 08 pemilik Doitsu.

Demikian daftar pemenang Keeping Contest Showa Taniguchi.
Selamat kepada para pemenang.
Sekali lagi secara pribadi mohon maaf yang sebesar-besarnya atas ketidak profesionalan saya.
Semoga kejadian ini menjadi pelajaran untuk saya agar bisa lebih profesional.
Terima kasih banyak atas perhatiannya.

Salam,

Aan

----------


## Jaya Koi

Untuk uang hadiah sudah saya siapkan dari sejak acara ini dibuat.
Selanjutnya uang hadiah akan diteruskan kepada para pemenang oleh pihak koi-s.
Terima kasih banyak atas prihatiannya.

----------


## david_pupu

Juara  1

----------


## david_pupu

Juara 2

----------


## david_pupu

Juara 3

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat kepada para pemenang 

para pemenang bisa menghubungi om Yudi Via WA di nomor 08128664041

----------


## doitsu

maaf baru exist lagi hadiah kc ini saya sumbangkan bagi kemajuan kois terima kasih sebelumnya sdh menjadi juara 3

----------


## david_pupu

> maaf baru exist lagi hadiah kc ini saya sumbangkan bagi kemajuan kois terima kasih sebelumnya sdh menjadi juara 3



Thankyou am Doitsu, ikut partisipasi di kc di KOIS berikutnya ya om  :Wave:

----------


## doitsu

sama -sama pak :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------

